# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  What do you consider your Uniform?

## hunter63

Came across this article about a Urban Uniform....got me thinking.

http://boingboing.net/2015/01/02/mak...Boing+Boing%29

Does anyone have a favorite way of dressing that might be considered a "Uniform" 
This may reflect your work...or profession....or just what you feel comfortable in.

I'm a jeans and blue denim shirt or flannel shirt.

I know several that wear bib overalls always.....or
Jeans and "T" shirt.....
Shorts and "T" 
Suit and tie....
Work uniform.
Cameo
Fatigues  

This article makes the point that we get to be known for what we choose to wear........

What do y'all think?

----------


## Sarge47

When driving buses I wear the mandatory uniform that is provided for by the company.  They are very strict about that.  Right now I'm enjoying an unpaid 4 week vacation while the University is out for Christmas.  I quit wearing blue jeans years ago and am now wearing pants with cargo pockets or military BDUs... :Cowboy:

----------


## Lamewolf

I wear a uniform at work consisting of pleated front casual dress slacks and a knit polo shirt with company logo, but I hate wearing them !  When I'm off work, I like jeans and a T shirt, or cargo pants and a T shirt.  Even wear just a T shirt in the winter but also wear a jacket outside.  I'm not into dressing up at all, but then I am a dyed in the wool country boy !

----------


## crashdive123

For work - jeans or cargo pants and company logo shirt.  Rest of the time shorts and a t-shirt......unless its cold and then jeans or cargo pants.  Supposed to be in the 80's this weekend before the big chill.

----------


## Batch

I wear cargo shorts and vented fishing style shirts with leather work boots about 90 percent of the time I am out of the house.

----------


## randyt

Jeans with the knees worn out, with drips of pvc cement and pipe dope here and there. Boots with the toes worn away. T shirt or pullover with the same pvc cement and dope. Most of the time I would be hard pressed to scrounge up enough nice clothes from my closet to go to church.

----------


## LowKey

Carrhartt cargo pants and a company tee/polo/sweatshirt depending on season are pretty much the uniform at work. At home it's just more of the same though in summer it's shorts and some old shirt with the sleeves torn off. I can't stand suit and tie and will do just about anything to avoid having to wear one. Sure was glad when t-shirts under a sport coat became "cool."

----------


## pete lynch

I wear the same thing at work that I wear everyplace else:
When it's warm light cotton cargo pants or carpenter pants and a cotton pocket-T.
When it's cold I wear Dickies or Carrhartt duck cotton canvas carpenter pants a polypro t shirt, wool blend long sleeve henley shirt, 1/4 zip fleece and a hoodie.

----------


## natertot

At work, I wear the mandatory uniform. Outside of work it is mostly boots for footwear, jeans or cargo pants, and t-shirts, flannel shirts, and hooded sweatshirts. Except for work and church, it is rare that you don't see me with a hat on.

----------


## canid

True story: I've long been a semi-casual slacks guy, but I had to start wearing levis again working in texas. I was informed in no uncertain terms that the slacks were just unprofessional.

----------


## RangerXanatos

If its khaki colored then they're cargo. Long pants or shorts. Blue jeans are always carpenter.

Always have a white t-shirt for an undershirt and then some other t-shirt for something over it.

Socks are no show ankle socks in warmer weather. Could be cotton or wool on any given day.

Shoes are low cut Merrills that are suitable for the street or trails.

Cold weather calls for a fleece hoody or wool blend jacket.

Church calls for suit and cheap dress shoes.

----------


## fjrmurph

At work its nomex coveralls. Around the house it's usually carhart bib overalls always at shirt

----------


## Rick

Do I really need to answer this?

----------


## hunter63

> Do I really need to answer this?


Outerwear, outerwear, outerwear.....unless?....NO!....Not all the time?.....Noooooooooo

----------


## LowKey

You can answer all you want, as long as you don't post _that picture._

----------


## crashdive123

> Do I really need to answer this?


Psssst.  Stick with the scout uniform in your avatar.......much less unsettling.

----------


## Rick

Uh....a scout uniform. You'll notice I have more demerit badges than just about anyone. And....I carry two pace counters. One for walking forward and one for backwards. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

:Thumbs Up:  :Thumbs Up:  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## pete lynch

And in the backpack is a spare you-know-what and those wool onesies he talks about all the time.

----------


## crashdive123

Please don't get him started....you know how he can be.

----------


## hunter63

Then there is my SIL, jeans, "T", Justine boots and shirt no sleeves. (you know, the "Right to Bare Arms)....worn tails out, causal , worn tucked in, formal.........

----------


## Tokwan

t's and jeans for me daily and to work. Columbia, 5.11 or Craghoppers for outdoors

----------


## MrFixIt

Mainly khaki work pants. Shorts in the summer when off work.
Dri-fit tee, sweat shirt depending on weather.

----------


## Duece

jeans and tshirt with a hoody or dickies/dakota work pants with a tshirt and either longsleeve workshirt or hoody and since i am in canada i wear a toque pretty much all year round lol ususally switch to lightweight beanie in the summer.i probably have the largest collection of hoodys and toques ever lol i cannot stand being cold but i love winter activities so i wear numerous layers so im always toasty warm!!!

----------


## kyratshooter

The "uniform" for work has changed as I traveled through life.  Military uniforms, suit and tie, pullover sweaters and sport coats being the required dress at various schools I served.

At home it has always been jeans and tee shirts with whatever over garments the weather dictated.

Foot gear at home has alternated between running shoes, combat boots, lightweight hiking boots and rubber Wellingtons as the weather and slop factor dictate. 

In the past couple of years I have moved toward more baggy jeans for comfort and I have adopted suspenders as a part of the uniform, especially now that I have a CCW.

And there is the hat!  I am bald as a doorknob so I always wear a hat, usually a fedora in canvas or felt, depending on the level or "dress up" I am going for.  Cold weather gear always has a hood and usually a toboggan stuffed in one pocket.

----------


## old soldier

black levies, what ever color the tee shirt that I get out of the drawer in the dark is and a cotton long sleeved shirt, usually checkered with a dark green vest over it.

----------


## Desert Rat!

> Psssst.  Stick with the scout uniform in your avatar.......much less unsettling.


 Thats what I was thinking.

----------


## tundrabadger

Blue jeans...usually wranglers.   Boots.   A collared shirt.    I usually roll my sleeves up, and I don't  do up my coat until -10

----------


## Adventure Wolf

My uniform is cargo pants and t-shirts or black dress slacks and a button up depending on the situation.

----------


## Rick

> Psssst. Stick with the scout uniform in your avatar.......much less unsettling.





> Thats what I was thinking.


Man! I'm not sure if I should be offended or insulted. I'll have to reckon on it a bit.

----------


## Tokwan

What about THONGS?????????

----------


## crashdive123

Be careful what you ask for.

----------


## Rick

Who asked for a picture? Did someone ask? Come on, raise your hand. Don't be bashful.

----------


## natertot

> Who asked for a picture? Did someone ask? Come on, raise your hand. Don't be bashful.


It was Tokwan, but he wanted it only in a PM and if possible, life size and 3D!

----------


## Rick

Whew...that's a LOT of bandwidth!

----------


## Tokwan

Hey! I only mentioned the THONGS and suddenly, Crash sent me a life threatening message, and Rick was jumping up and down like Prairie Dog looking out for a coyote....hahahahahahahahahahahaha and now Nat satated I wanted in PM...I was not thinking about Rick for heaven's sake, Ruth in Thongs? Maybe!

----------


## crashdive123

Tok - its just that so many have been scarred for life.......we're extra cautious.

----------


## Tokwan

Wow...didn't know that Rick is THAT dangerous.....hahahahahahahahaha.....

----------


## Western Mountain Man

If I'm teaching survival to people, what I wear depends on the season, but for the most part....buckskins. When I'm at work as a butcher I wear a white smock and white apron

----------


## Fort fireman

At work your typical station wear uniform and duty boots. 

My off time about 90% of the time I'm wearing Ariat cowboy boots, wrangler cowboy cut jeans , depending on tge season a button down shirt or a t-shirt and a cowboy hat( felt or straw depending on season) . Then add layers as temp drops starting with a wool vest then carhart coat.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Wow...didn't know that Rick is THAT dangerous.....hahahahahahahahaha.....


Dangerous is not the proper term.

Terrifying is more appropriate.

That famous picture belongs in the category of weapons banned by the Hauge Convention and would not have been used by the Germans as a WMD in WW1.  

The "hong picture" hanging inside the door of the newspaper would have probably stopped the Paris massacre.  You can not shoot properly with incinerated retinas.

----------


## TXyakr

Jeans and T-shirt when I can get away with it. Shoes if I must. Women seem to be the most judgmental.

Many years ago I dated this young lady engineer who worked on HARM missles. She criticized me for wearing a button down blue shirt after a workday, I had been told this was a safe choice with all engineers she thought it was to formal. Year later I dated a lady who worked in financial office I wore similar she was in fairly formal black dress for dinner and a movie on casual workweek date. Told me I was too casual. I think they just didn't like me.

One PhD research scientist I worked with complained he ALWAYS got searched in great detail at airports. We told him that his hippie attire long blonde hair and beard might be red flags. A uniform of "I'm hiding something contraband".

Years ago electrostatic sensitive electronics in the lab made special shoes or conductive heel straps required but just going around barefoot was equally effective as long as there was no high voltage. I never minded all the hippie comments, loose bits of wire are uncomfortable.

----------


## penneyeugene

We wear our mandated uniform for work. Though I still don't like wearing it even up to now, I have no choice. At home, I choose the ones that makes me feel most comfortable.

----------


## Enigma

> What about THONGS?????????


Ahhh yes. Mandatory Aussie 'uniform' footwear come summertime.

All jokes aside, a pair of thongs is the best thing out, for summer camp attire when relaxing. All day in combat boots, makes for some awful foot problems over time (especially if wet all day from river crossings etc), if you don't air your feet out.

----------


## Rick

I don't wear combat boots. The boots I wear are breathable so my feet aren't wet at the end of the day. I don't cross rivers in my boots either. I refuse to walk all day in wet feet. I don't disagree with the use of thongs, I just try to take care of my feet and avoid the wet stuff whenever possible.

----------


## madmax

My avatar pretty much tells the story.  Unless my wife dresses me for a family function.

----------


## LowKey

I'm so traumatized by "that photo" that when Enigma said he wore thongs on his feet, it wasn't flip-flops I was envisioning...

----------


## DSJohnson

Hmmmm
1974-78 Dungarees/utility's/Crackerjacks/Whites
1978-2013 work uniform Nomex/FRC coveralls/hard hat/safety glasses/steel toed boots/hearing protection/cotton gloves/leather gloves/nitrile gloves  
Last year I quit working at the gasoline refinery that I had worked at for 35 years.  Kind'a liberating.  On my off time I have got to wear "station wear" when I was volunteering as an EMT and then later when I was volunteering as a fireman.
Now I wear ripstop 511 pants and Wrangler cotton denim and drill shirts in the summer.
For me tee shirts (skivys) are not ever "outer" wear and I have not worn a ball cap since I got out of the Navy. I seem to need shirts with pockets on them even if I do not use them. (They taught us never to carry anything in our shirt pockets in boot camp 40 years ago)

----------


## Rick

Lowkey, it's best to simply face your fears. You want I should post it for you?

----------


## LowKey

I thought this was a child-friendly forum, Rick. 
Think of the children.
 :Nono:

----------


## kyratshooter

I just bought a new pair of bib overalls today, came home and tried them on.

This is the new uniform!  I am not taking these things off and may never put on another pair of slacks or jeans.

I am considering sleeping in them tonight.

No belt to cut you in half, pockets everywhere (some with zippers, others with buttons), straps to hold them up, a sling for your hammer (don't know if it will hold a 1911 yet), no wonder babies giggle when you put them in a fresh, clean one-zy.

I must admit that putting these overalls on gave me a strange urge to find my double barreled shotgun, start a run of sour mash, add a haul tank to the Cherokee and start a new blog about the tactical hillbilly.

----------


## hunter63

Lately I have been wearing sweats/Gym T, long sleeve shirt unbuttoned, slip-on's with Velcro, cameo baseball hat..... on days I go work out......and they are comfy.
Didn't even get looked at weird, in the Jewelry store for Mom's Day......LOL

Old guys in worn bibs, feeed store hat generally own a quarter of the county and don't give a hoot what they wear....and are always called "Sir"

----------


## Rollicks

Work: boots w/ hole in right toe from stepping on nail (Missed the foot thankfully), brown carhartt's, thermals, work shirt, belt.

Casual: Paint spattered too big for me loafers semi-chewed on by dog w/ no socks, brown carhartt's that I can't wear at work 'cuz they're all tore up, dirt or flour stained flannel shirt, suspenders or belt optional. 

I will say that I do dress nice if I leave the house on an errand, because it's really embarrassing when you're dressed like a bum and one of your customers recognizes you and wants to chat. However, at home I'm gonna get dirty and get everything dirty, so I usually dress like a bum. Plus I hate throwing stuff away just because it's got a hole in it when I could just as easily patch it up.

What a fun thread to read through.

----------


## sjj

Any suggestions on particular brand of Bib Overalls for daily/comfortable wear?  Thanks.

----------


## hunter63

Oshkosh, b'Gosh......

----------


## DSJohnson

> Any suggestions on particular brand of Bib Overalls for daily/comfortable wear?  Thanks.


I really like Cartharts and second Roundhouse

----------


## sjj

Thanks folks.

----------


## Rick

So's no underwear but that's a story for another time.

----------

